# Rally Obedience



## Melfice

Hello all,

I'm signing up Rusty my 1.5 year old pup for Rally Obedience classes! I'm really looking forward to the class, and one day entering as a team for the events. I tried Rusty in Agility a few months go, for 12 weeks but he was so unfocused, and now I'm trying to take it slower. 

Rusty has been to more training, and I hope Rally Obedience helps prepare him for agility one day.

Wish us luck and you can post feedback on your exp with Rally Obedience. Any pointers will be very helpful indeed


----------



## Alaska7133

Have you looked at the rules and the various signs for novice rally? http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf
The obedience rules are in the same book. Take a look at what is involved while you are doing the class. I always suggest visiting a match, especially a fan match. If you can volunteer to help out all the better. It will help you understand the flow of the various events.


----------



## CharlieBear80

Charlie and I had fun with Rally, although we never competed. No pointers really, just enjoy it!


----------



## Melfice

Alaska7133 said:


> Have you looked at the rules and the various signs for novice rally? http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf
> The obedience rules are in the same book. Take a look at what is involved while you are doing the class. I always suggest visiting a match, especially a fan match. If you can volunteer to help out all the better. It will help you understand the flow of the various events.


 
Thanks for the link and info. I'm going to try and visit some matches in the near future. 



> Charlie and I had fun with Rally, although we never competed. No pointers really, just enjoy it!


We plan on enjoying Rally 

Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## Thalie

I am very very interested by your Rally class experiences. I plan on starting that with Col mid-spring and am gathering all kinds of info/advice I can.

Have fun with Rusty.


----------



## Alaska7133

I put Lucy in the rally ring too young. I had never been in rally before I had only had lots of classes and volunteered at events. I was familiar with the signs and kind of knew the rules. But Lucy was only 14 months. She was just too young. Her purpose in life that weekend was to meet the judge and the ring stewards. It had nothing to do with me. It was like I didn't even exist. One mistake I made was not trying her out in different locations like parking lots or parks outside of the locations where I had classes. I also didn't realize that sometimes puppies are puppies and they just want to have fun. I'll get in the ring again, but next time I'll do a fun match first that doesn't count, then try a real match. We have a fun match coming up this weekend. We'll see if Miss Lucy has mellowed. She's 18 months old now. So maybe. Don't get frustrated if your pup doesn't understand what's going on the first time.

One thing to keep in mind if you have a puppy like mine that wanted to meet people, is keep a tight leash. You will NQ, but you will get through it. And your puppy will realize that you are in charge even in the ring. The hardest part that Lucy and I will have in rally will be keeping a loose lead and still being able to keep her attention.


----------



## Melfice

Alaska7133 said:


> I put Lucy in the rally ring too young. I had never been in rally before I had only had lots of classes and volunteered at events. I was familiar with the signs and kind of knew the rules. But Lucy was only 14 months. She was just too young. Her purpose in life that weekend was to meet the judge and the ring stewards. It had nothing to do with me. It was like I didn't even exist. One mistake I made was not trying her out in different locations like parking lots or parks outside of the locations where I had classes. I also didn't realize that sometimes puppies are puppies and they just want to have fun. I'll get in the ring again, but next time I'll do a fun match first that doesn't count, then try a real match. We have a fun match coming up this weekend. We'll see if Miss Lucy has mellowed. She's 18 months old now. So maybe. Don't get frustrated if your pup doesn't understand what's going on the first time.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind if you have a puppy like mine that wanted to meet people, is keep a tight leash. You will NQ, but you will get through it. And your puppy will realize that you are in charge even in the ring. The hardest part that Lucy and I will have in rally will be keeping a loose lead and still being able to keep her attention.


Haha this sounds just like Rusty when he was 14 months in agility. He was just like Lucy 

I'm hoping Rusty will improve now that he will be 19 months old


----------



## MercyMom

I plan to take Mercy to a class at our kennel club in the next town, (now delayed until next week due to the deep freeze.:yuck where we will learn both sub-novice and Rally moves.


----------



## Ljilly28

Even though there is lots to learn at first, Rally quickly becomes friendly and familiar. 

It is very helpful to get all your basic commands on fluent verbals, (so you dont pull your dog out of position with hand gestures as is commonly seen in Rally Novice): Sit, Down, Front, Finish (Around), Swing, Stay(Wait), Get In, Stand - very helpful to know these thoroughly in their own right- signs aside. You can work on position transitions any time and any place, and make it really fun. Down from a stand, sit from a down etc, even before serving breakfast or dinner- just a fun game quick during the day with a great reward for a speedy response.

Little things are helpful in Rally- such as making sure your feet stop at stationary exercises and do not stop when moving exercises etc. It's good to understand a sign thoroughly from the get go, so make sure to ask if you are confused about something. That way, each one you memorize will be correct and in the bank.

I teach Rally 5 days a week, and the crew in Rally Excellent have been together a long time and are so supportive of each other. The comradery is a great part of it.


----------



## Melfice

Ljilly28 said:


> Even though there is lots to learn at first, Rally quickly becomes friendly and familiar.
> 
> It is very helpful to get all your basic commands on fluent verbals, (so you dont pull your dog out of position with hand gestures as is commonly seen in Rally Novice): Sit, Down, Front, Finish (Around), Swing, Stay(Wait), Get In, Stand - very helpful to know these thoroughly in their own right- signs aside. You can work on position transitions any time and any place, and make it really fun. Down from a stand, sit from a down etc, even before serving breakfast or dinner- just a fun game quick during the day with a great reward for a speedy response.
> 
> Little things are helpful in Rally- such as making sure your feet stop at stationary exercises and do not stop when moving exercises etc. It's good to understand a sign thoroughly from the get go, so make sure to ask if you are confused about something. That way, each one you memorize will be correct and in the bank.
> 
> I teach Rally 5 days a week, and the crew in Rally Excellent have been together a long time and are so supportive of each other. The comradery is a great part of it.


Thanks for the information and tips. Rusty knows a good amount of those commands, but not Front, Finish or Swing yet. We have work to do haha


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have rally titles on some of my dogs ranging from RN to RE. My primary interest has always been straight up obedience... My experience has been that in straight up obedience, there is no chatter. You can praise your dog between exercises, but otherwise, you command the dog, it obeys... In rally, you are able to talk and encourage. What I know about my Goldens is that if you were talking to them and you stop, they are thinking, "What did I do wrong?" So in straight up obedience, that can lead to lagging and shutting off. So I only pursued rally titles after each dog had gotten as far in regular obedience as I wanted.... If you just want to do rally, it is very fun. Another way to interact with your dog.


----------



## Melfice

Some bad news or delays I should say. The Rally Obedience class started last week, and I was unable to attend. So I was going to make up the class, but now work informed me I have to cont working late until the end of the month. 

I'm leaving my company on Jan 31st, and they want me to transfer knowledge...so I will need to wait until the next new Rally Obedience class starts. 

I hope it's in 6 weeks, but I need to confirm with the trainer today. This sucks because I really was looking forward to the class. So was Rusty too, but it is what it is.

I'll have more time for the next class anyway.


----------



## Melfice

The next Rally Obedience class will start on Feb 25th, and I'm really looking forward to it. I'm going to see some Rally events in my area, so I can get an idea of what it is like. 

It should be a lot of fun I'm thinking


----------



## rob1

Oh- bummer on the delay! But Feb. 25 isn't that long a wait and going to check out some rally events in the meantime is a great idea! Hope you meet some cool people there- it will make it that much more fun when you start trialing!


----------



## Melfice

rob1 said:


> Oh- bummer on the delay! But Feb. 25 isn't that long a wait and going to check out some rally events in the meantime is a great idea! Hope you meet some cool people there- it will make it that much more fun when you start trialing!


Yep that's what I figured too. I'm hoping to meet some nice folks this weekend. There is a Rally Obedience event this Sunday, at the Ventura County Fairgrounds & Seaside Park in Southern California. 

It should be interesting, and I'm going to take Rusty to watch too. Good for him to socialize with other people, and their dogs.


----------



## Melfice

I wanted to ask people who have their dogs in Rally Obedience and how long it took them before their first event/show. Does it take a year before you and your pup are ready for the big show?

I know agility takes a while before you can enter events, for a chance to earn points/titles. I'm thinking Rally Obedience might be "faster" but I could be wrong tho


----------



## Ljilly28

So much of it depends on the dog's basics and the handler's comfort level. We have a CH westie client who is so on the ball mentally. She hasnt done any rally before, but she gets it and thrives on it; we also have the nicest client who is a doctor. She gets flustered on the course, and her stage-fright gets her. They started in the same session, but will progress to competing at different rates. I love the motto "Challenge By Choice". Everyone progresses at their own rate and sets their own goals. It is great if you get in the sweet-spot of the challenge zone, which is right between too easy/no stress and highly anxious/can't learn.


----------



## rhondas

Rally was the first performance event I trained in with my male golden (and first dog ever in my life). We finished up our RE in 2010 but I can tell you my experience. We took our first Rally Obedience Class in May, 2009 (he was 1 year 9 months old) and showed in RN for the first time in October, 2009 and Qed. We actually showed exactly 9 times to get to our RE in about 1 year. We also showed in APDT Rally I think it's Cynosport now and at the same time we were showing in AKC got our RL1, RL2 and RL3 and were working on championships.

As for agility I think it depends on the dog. I started agility with my dog at 4 years old in March of 2011 and showed in Novice JWW in July, 2011. Didn't show in Novice Standard until the following year because of working through teeter phobia. Got his MXP and MJP with limited showings over about 1.5 year period.

Message: It depends on the dog and handler.


----------



## OutWest

I have tucker enrolled in a Rally class right now. We are enjoying it a lot. It takes a lot of focus for human and canine both. I don't know I'd we'll ever compete--mostly I wanted a chance to do something with him, and to work on his skills. The latter need a lot of work! LOL.

I'm going to the Golden Gate Dog Show this weekend to see the Rally competition--a couple people from my class are in it--and to check out the golden and cavalier exhibitors.


----------



## olliversmom

Oliver's breeder is a dog trainer and fabulous with her dogs. Olliesbrother Julian who is only 10.5 months old got his rally title and will go to the nationals! Such a good pup and so young to go that far. Breeder also has title after title for Ollie mom in obedience etc. They are indeed lovely to watch. I am a true novice in competition. Other than bragging on o llies brother would just say they succeed not only from knowing the basics but cause breeder is relaxed and makes all of it fun. The dogs just love being out there. Good luck!


----------



## quilter

Sally's Mom said:


> I have rally titles on some of my dogs ranging from RN to RE. My primary interest has always been straight up obedience... My experience has been that in straight up obedience, there is no chatter. You can praise your dog between exercises, but otherwise, you command the dog, it obeys... In rally, you are able to talk and encourage. What I know about my Goldens is that if you were talking to them and you stop, they are thinking, "What did I do wrong?" So in straight up obedience, that can lead to lagging and shutting off. So I only pursued rally titles after each dog had gotten as far in regular obedience as I wanted.... If you just want to do rally, it is very fun. Another way to interact with your dog.


That's interesting. One thing I finally learned in working with Casper on his loose lead walking skills was to stop talking so much. He thought it was all nagging and acted like I was jerking him on the leash all the time. That frustrated him and then he'd jump on me. I stopped talking and the walks are so much calmer now. I have a book, Bonding with Your Dog, (or something like that) and the author insists that you should chatter at your dog while taking a walk. Not right for my dog.


----------



## Melfice

Thanks a lot for the information and replies all! I can't wait for the rally class to start next month. I'm hoping for our first event/show this year, but I won't rush anything.

I'll keep everyone up-to-date in the coming months


----------



## Melfice

Ok our Rally Obedience class starts next week, March 4th! Can't wait to get started, and I have all the paperwork too. Wow some of this stuff looks tough, and my pups don't have the commands. 

I have taken Rusty to a few training classes (three), and Heel or Get Ready I really never worked on. This will put us behind I bet haha. 

Rusty is real good with all the other commands, but there are turns in Rally Obedience and more...wow I just hope we do well together because I want to compete one day!

Wish us luck all, and I'll let everyone know how the class goes haha


----------



## quilter

Melfice said:


> Ok our Rally Obedience class starts next week, March 4th! Can't wait to get started, and I have all the paperwork too. Wow some of this stuff looks tough, and my pups don't have the commands.
> 
> Wish us luck all, and I'll let everyone know how the class goes haha


Have a great time! I'm going to start Rally classes again with Casper after we finish this CGC class that we are in. He might not pass, but he's making terrific progress on his Excessive Greeting Disorder thing. Our challenge in Rally (and CGC) will be that he has to do a dozen things before he gets his treat. Got to work on that attention span.


----------



## Melfice

quilter said:


> Have a great time! I'm going to start Rally classes again with Casper after we finish this CGC class that we are in. He might not pass, but he's making terrific progress on his Excessive Greeting Disorder thing. Our challenge in Rally (and CGC) will be that he has to do a dozen things before he gets his treat. Got to work on that attention span.


Good luck! I have been watching Rally Obedience videos and they are very fast paced, and look tough haha. Those turns might be tough for me to pull off right. 

This is going to be a challenge indeed


----------



## quilter

Melfice said:


> Good luck! I have been watching Rally Obedience videos and they are very fast paced, and look tough haha. Those turns might be tough for me to pull off right.
> 
> This is going to be a challenge indeed


I'm not sure what the perfectionists would say, but our teacher said the trick was to keep the dog behind you (more or less). If the dog is too far front, there's no way to make the left turn. Then I think we spent about half of class on footwork.


----------



## Melfice

quilter said:


> I'm not sure what the perfectionists would say, but our teacher said the trick was to keep the dog behind you (more or less). If the dog is too far front, there's no way to make the left turn. Then I think we spent about half of class on footwork.


 Oh cool, and tonight I was going on our walk and giving commands like SIT etc. Kerrie Ann did not listen at all, and Rusty only did a few times. Kinda of odd because at home they are SOO good at their commands, but outside the house not soo much.

This might be an issue I think, and the next few weeks I need to really work on their obedience outside of the home area. Parks, and other places they are not used too.

I really want to do well in Rally but my pups don't seem interested, when we are not at home lol

Any pointers on how to make your dog listen to commands...when they are out and about?


----------



## Megora

> Any pointers on how to make your dog listen to commands...when they are out and about?


 Basically - never give a command if you are not in the position to reinforce. 

Other thing - don't rush yourself through a course. Unless you are in B classes where you might have a lot of people getting the same score and timing becomes a factor.... it is more important making sure you performed each sign correctly, you don't get lost out there (it is very easy), and freak things like your dog knocking over a sign or something don't happen. 

And have fun.


----------



## Melfice

Megora said:


> Basically - never give a command if you are not in the position to reinforce.
> 
> Other thing - don't rush yourself through a course. Unless you are in B classes where you might have a lot of people getting the same score and timing becomes a factor.... it is more important making sure you performed each sign correctly, you don't get lost out there (it is very easy), and freak things like your dog knocking over a sign or something don't happen.
> 
> And have fun.


Thanks for the info, Megora 

I'll take treats to the park and different areas in the city. We will work on their commands, and get the pups used to working away from home. As for Rally, I will do as you say and have fun with the pups. I'm looking forward to my first class soon


----------



## Melfice

I can't believe tomorrow is the big day! We will start our Rally Obedience class, and I'm more worried about me than my pups lol.

Over the last few weeks, I have been watching videos of Rally, and I know all those different turns and movements won't be easy for me LOL. 

We will give it our best tho


----------



## gldnboys

Have fun! Rally is a blast.  Two of my previous dogs competed through to their Excellent titles, and we all really enjoyed it. I'm now helping out with the Rally classes at our obedience club. Try not to worry too much about the signs. It'll all become more natural as you get used to them. Just take your time, praise and/or feed your dog as necessary, and don't hesitate to pause if/when you need a moment to figure something out. 

Funny thing with the signs: some dogs don't even notice them, while others seem to go 'hmm, what's that?', and take a moment to check a sign or two out. It even looks like they're reading the signs sometimes. LOL


----------



## gldnboys

quilter said:


> I'm not sure what the perfectionists would say, but our teacher said the trick was to keep the dog behind you (more or less). If the dog is too far front, there's no way to make the left turn. Then I think we spent about half of class on footwork.


As long as the dog is in proper heel position and not forging, the left turns should still be okay; I wouldn't try to actually keep the dog behind you, as that would put them in a lag on the right turns, especially those 270s and 360s. :bowl: Having good footwork does help, though!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Good luck tomorrow! And remember, it's all about having fun and "playing" with your dog. 

I've enjoyed reading your thread. I'm hoping to do rally with Mr. Darcy.


----------



## Thalie

I am excited for you. We should be in your shoes in a month or so. We are in for a new series of classes in town first, trying to get to that CGC.

I try to incorporate some commands (front, swing, down, left & right turns, a couple of 360 turns) on every walk. The only thing Col does not like to do out in the street is down. For the turns, the advice that made most sense to me that I have found so far is to imagine your feet on a dinner plate (you could practice with paper plates at home) so you keep everything tight and your dog has a better chance to stay close by. I have found when I pay more attention to my feet and body she tends to be more accurate (in our pre pre pre novice clumsy way, lol).


----------



## Melfice

Thanks for all the support and replies all! I'll update tomorrow night after the class. I think it will be a great time, and hobby for me and my dogs


----------



## Melfice

Our first class is finished, and we did MUCH better than I thought we would haha. The first run was our best run, did all the signs with no real issues. 

The second run, Kerrie Ann lost focus on me for about 10 seconds, and did not do the down command anymore. I got her close, but she did not like the wet grass lol 

For the third and final run of the night, it was me messing up more than the dog. Kerrie still refused the down command, but I almost had her complete the command, but we need to work on that a lot.

I messed up on the third run by walking too fast, and running out of space for the signs. But over all I'm very happy with our first class, and I have a lot of work to do!

For this class, I chose Kerrie Ann my Brittany over Rusty my Golden. Rusty is very well trained, and I know he will do well in Rally. Kerrie needs more work, and I put her into Rally, and then Rusty into K9 Nose Work. I was going to do it the other way around, but my Brittany needs more obedience work and this class/sport will help big time.

I'm very happy after tonight, and I can't wait to make some good progress! One day I will need to put Rusty into Rally, and I'll have both pups active and training for trials.

Too much to do and not enough time in the day!


----------



## Thalie

I am glad you had a good first class. Were you expected to know all the signs as a prerequisite ? I've printed them all but there are some I cannot figure out.


----------



## Melfice

Thalie said:


> I am glad you had a good first class. Were you expected to know all the signs as a prerequisite ? I've printed them all but there are some I cannot figure out.


Every week we have a new set of signs, and we will see/learn them all by week 6. Tonight, Kerrie Ann did AWESOME, but I was a mess tho haha. We had soo many different turn signs and I was messing up big time. 

The second run I did much better, but wow there is a lot to learn and practice for Rally Obedience haha. It's a lot of fun, and I'm going to cont taking classes. I hope that Kerrie and I are good enough to enter trials one day.

In the mean time, we have much to learn that's for sure lol.

The signs I had issues with the first time were the follow:

Call Front Finish Right Forward. Now that I have learned it, the sign is not that tough as it first seemed. 

Call Front Finish Left Forward. Again, I messed up but how I understand the sign.

Call Front Finish Right (Left) Halt. Same as before...tough until I ran thru it once.

Left About Turn. This sign kicked my butt haha I was confused but now I can picture it in my mind lol. That's what I try to do with the signs before I run them. Picture what I need to do, and this one I was a mess big time.

Still, I had a blast tonight and the class is more fun every week. I think it's going to take a few months of practice before we are ready for a trial. Going to take it slow for now tho


----------



## TheZ's

Does anyone know of a video where you can see the various signs being executed properly. It helps me to see someone do it correctly rather than to just try to figure it out from the sign. Like the *Call Front Finish Right (Left) Halt. * What's happening with the halt at the end? Aren't you already halted because of the Call Front and Finish?


----------



## Megora

I think the "HALT" is the difference between the other finish signs where there is no sit.


----------



## Melfice

Yeah there are no sits with the others without the Halt. I did a search on Youtube, and I saw some good Rally Obedience videos there. I'll keep looking and when I found more, I'll share here with everyone


----------



## TheZ's

Megora said:


> I think the "HALT" is the difference between the other finish signs where there is no sit.


I have to look at the rules again. I'm getting really confused. Isn't there always a sit as the final part of a finish? Or is a finish in rally different from one in obedience?


----------



## Megora

It's not my "favorite" part of rally - but yeah there are - call your dog front finish right/left - signs and if they don't have the stop sign or halt on there, it means you have to keep going as opposed to letting your dog sit.


----------



## Melfice

Wow last night Kerrie and I were sharp, and her focus has IMPROVED a lot since we started this class! It's awesome to see the progression we as a team have had. At the beginning, I thought "we will never get this" haha and now we are on a roll.

I'm going to cont with the class after the 6 weeks are up, and I hope after 12 weeks or training, I can start to think about going to a Rally Obedience trial. 

Rally has been a lot of fun, and I love see how Kerrie is improving too. Good times


----------

